# Poor Charlie...



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Stairs are hard when they get older, their backs and hips don't have the strength they used to (and I noticed Charlie is a little hefty - sorry I don't mean to offend).

Maybe he just lost his balance. Could you build him ramp up the stairs with something for traction? I don't know if that would be any help, but it might. A trip to the vet is a good idea, just to be sure he didn't damage anything.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

The ability to handle stairs is one of the first things to go on a senior.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

AWWWWWW, poor charlie. I really don't have any idea. is his vision okay? maybe he thought he was all the way up and started to take a step and it was still the stairs? my black lab use to do the bunny hop up stairs.

hope charlie is feeling better tonight.

Debbie & mason


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Stairs are hard when they get older, their backs and hips don't have the strength they used to (and I noticed Charlie is a little hefty - sorry I don't mean to offend).
> 
> Maybe he just lost his balance. Could you build him ramp up the stairs with something for traction? I don't know if that would be any help, but it might. A trip to the vet is a good idea, just to be sure he didn't damage anything.


No offend taken, he is on the heavy side.

I think a ramp would be a little to steep for any of us to handle.









​Fuzzy Butt's​



 
It's a Girl!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Dslats said:


> AWWWWWW, poor charlie. I really don't have any idea. is his vision okay? maybe he thought he was all the way up and started to take a step and it was still the stairs? my black lab use to do the bunny hop up stairs.
> 
> hope charlie is feeling better tonight.
> 
> Debbie & mason


His eyes are going bad, maybe that was it, but his legs will also give out on him just walking and he lands flat on his belly.








​Fuzzy Butt's​



 
It's a Girl!!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Awwww.

Maybe put some extra traction mats on the stairs? 

Or even better---one of those motorized climbing chairs that older folks have! 

Hope he's feelin' ok soon!

SJ


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Poor baby! My 13 yr old Kiki (small Lab mix) is going blind & deaf, she goes up my daughters play house bed stairs but I am there to watch her, she fell off them once and hit the floor hard while hitting her side on the curved stair....He may be going blind after all he is 90 something yrs old in human yrs...I hope he feels better...Big hugs to him!


----------



## Big Mamoo (Jul 4, 2007)

When Kelly was that age stairs were really hard for her. I built a ramp from the back porch to the patio so she wouldn't have to climb.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Big Mamoo said:


> When Kelly was that age stairs were really hard for her. I built a ramp from the back porch to the patio so she wouldn't have to climb.


Good idea for the back steps, just gonna keep him out of the basement








​Fuzzy Butt's​



 
It's a Girl!!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I'd take him to the Vet and see what's going on. Perhaps there's something that could help. If not, try to make sure he's not somewhere he can get hurt (like on steps).

Hugs to Charlie. I'm sure glad you caught him!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Poor Charlie and I hope he is feeling better from his tumble. I agree about his losing his sight and thinking he was at the top of the stairs and stumbled. I would take him to the vet just to make sure he is ok. Beau has been losing his sight and will stumble sometimes stepping in and out of the door. He sometimes thinks he has gotten thru it and stumble on the lip at the bottom of the door. And you can find out how much weight he has lost. I know he has lost some since your posting of him going on a diet. I saw that in one of the pictures you posted earlier this month. 
Good luck and give Charlie a kiss from his secret santa.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Poor Charlie, I hope he is ok.

Such a sweet looking little guy. I have a soft spot for older terriers having lost mine only a few months ago.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Poor Charlie and I hope he is feeling better from his tumble. I agree about his losing his sight and thinking he was at the top of the stairs and stumbled. I would take him to the vet just to make sure he is ok. Beau has been losing his sight and will stumble sometimes stepping in and out of the door. He sometimes thinks he has gotten thru it and stumble on the lip at the bottom of the door. And you can find out how much weight he has lost. I know he has lost some since your posting of him going on a diet. I saw that in one of the pictures you posted earlier this month.
> Good luck and give Charlie a kiss from his secret santa.


Thanks Carol, vet said he's OK, took him this morning. He is however loosing his sight and hearing, wich could cause imbalance, that's what the vet tried to explain. He also said keep him out of the basement, also the pain meds he's on could cause him to stumble (Deramaxx).
He said thank you for his Secret Santa kiss










​Fuzzy Butt's​



 
It's a Girl!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh forgot, he lost 6 pounds, yeah


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I knew he had lost some weight. I could see it in the picture. YEAH CHARLIE!!!


----------

